# New lights



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Just bought the Star SVP Mini Phantom MAX and the Able 2 / SHO-ME 360° LED Beacon both amber

just wantedto see what everyone thought of them ?


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I would be interesting in a video of the beacon if possible.....


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

dmontgomery;680272 said:


> I would be interesting in a video of the beacon if possible.....


i just ordered it so as soon as it they get here i will post videos of both for every one


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Im interested in that same led beacon ... I couldnt find anyone that uses it and wanted to hear some opinions first. I have the code 3 quad flash led beacon with the clear lens its bright at night but im not impressed with it during the daytime.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have to say the sirennet.com vid of it is not that great outside.....


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey Fiafighterdude... I thought you were a Whelen Man... Guess you'll have to change up your signiture line huh?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

the mini-phantom is an awesome light for the price. extremely bright and minimal flashback
i have one in my jeep and its awesome


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Pirsch;680376 said:


> Hey Fiafighterdude... I thought you were a Whelen Man... Guess you'll have to change up your signiture line huh?


i just bought them as demos i had a few people wanting to know what they looked like in person before they bought them i wont use them on my truck thats all WHELEN LIGHTS lol


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

im gonna buy a buch of whelen lights to have as demos to as soon as i get $2000


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Pirsch;680376 said:


> Hey Fiafighterdude... I thought you were a Whelen Man... Guess you'll have to change up your signiture line huh?


 and dont be hating beacuse i dont have the grinch as my sig


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Fiafighterdude;680270 said:


> Just bought the Star SVP Mini Phantom MAX and the Able 2 / SHO-ME 360° LED Beacon both amber
> 
> just wantedto see what everyone thought of them ?


the able 2 led beacon is not a bad light for $100 bucks .. i have one ....


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

groundbreakers;681034 said:


> the able 2 led beacon is not a bad light for $100 bucks .. I have one ....


video man video


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Fiafighterdude;680942 said:


> and dont be hating beacuse i dont have the grinch as my sig


Wait till you see what I have planed for the upcoming holidays...You'll love it!


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

The mini phantom is great but only at night, i have the whelen slim meiser which is just about identical..bright at night, i have mine on the lower dash.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

I have three mini phantom's and they have good coverage even in the day to me.they were the primary on one of my vehicles while my primary rig was in the shop. moved traffic just fine. I know use then as secondary and lower priority lighting.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Video of the led beacon tonight fo every one


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

I like the concept of the LED beacons, but I have yet to see one in person that really has the reach out and slap you kind of effect. I think they are too directional maybe? Maybe they need to design one that has the diodes point in all kinds of angles and directions. 

Thanks for the videos though, it always good to have people go out and spend THEIR money so we can all see whats out there.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Ford445;688999 said:


> I like the concept of the LED beacons, but I have yet to see one in person that really has the reach out and slap you kind of effect. I think they are too directional maybe? Maybe they need to design one that has the diodes point in all kinds of angles and directions.
> 
> Thanks for the videos though, it always good to have people go out and spend THEIR money so we can all see whats out there.


here yea go

http://www.projectresponder.com/pse/d254-RotoLED-LED-Hybrid-Minibar.htm


----------



## NickGB (Dec 21, 2008)

I have never been impressed with any light that used 5mm LEDs with no spreader optics whatsoever. Extremely unimpressed with the mini phantom.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Ford445;688999 said:


> I like the concept of the LED beacons, but I have yet to see one in person that really has the reach out and slap you kind of effect. I think they are too directional maybe? Maybe they need to design one that has the diodes point in all kinds of angles and directions.
> 
> Thanks for the videos though, it always good to have people go out and spend THEIR money so we can all see whats out there.


the Whelen L31 and L32 wont slap you in the face it will punch you in the face


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

maelawncare;689002 said:


> here yea go
> 
> http://www.projectresponder.com/pse/d254-RotoLED-LED-Hybrid-Minibar.htm


Sho-Me made those for a short time i had one buti sold it


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

NickGB;689036 said:


> I have never been impressed with any light that used 5mm LEDs with no spreader optics whatsoever. Extremely unimpressed with the mini phantom.


i had 3 mini phantoms and i loved them and i cant wait to get the new one


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

just bought these to


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## NickGB (Dec 21, 2008)

Fiafighterdude;689047 said:


> i had 3 mini phantoms and i loved them and i cant wait to get the new one


Whatever works for you, I've found their off-axis output to be pretty bad.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

NickGB;689882 said:


> Whatever works for you, I've found their off-axis output to be pretty bad.


off axis there not to bad not as good as my talon


----------



## NickGB (Dec 21, 2008)

Fiafighterdude;689893 said:


> off axis there not to bad not as good as my talon


Exactly, I much prefer Linear lightheads over 5mm LEDs with no optics. Also, making yourself visible when entering an intersection at 30mph is nothing like making yourself seen when going 8mph in a parking lot. Even something like a TIR3 is better off-axis than the mini-phantom.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

NickGB;690190 said:


> Exactly, I much prefer Linear lightheads over 5mm LEDs with no optics. Also, making yourself visible when entering an intersection at 30mph is nothing like making yourself seen when going 8mph in a parking lot. Even something like a TIR3 is better off-axis than the mini-phantom.


welllike you kinda said it all depends what you useing the light for


----------



## NickGB (Dec 21, 2008)

Fiafighterdude;690423 said:


> welllike you kinda said it all depends what you useing the light for


Definitely true and it's ultimately your decision!


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

What are you selling those able 2 beacons for? I think I have the perfect application for some.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

murphyslaw;690597 said:


> What are you selling those able 2 beacons for? I think I have the perfect application for some.


i got mine off of sirennet and i was gonna get the low profile one but they F#$%ED up and sent me a flash point


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

murphyslaw;690597 said:


> What are you selling those able 2 beacons for? I think I have the perfect application for some.


i got a good deal out of the mess up i got the flash point cheap and they go for 150


----------

